# Marine artists



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Our resident artists have many very excellent paintings on display . I wonder if any have considered painting engine room scenes ??


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometime in the late 60's I was at a Royal Society of Marine Artists exhibitions in London and there was an excellent painting of an engine room on one of the great Liners.......perhaps Mauretania.....

BUT....as many artists paint 'to a market' the demand for engine rooms is limited?

geoff


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Here are some engine room paintings by the French "reporter-illustrator" Albert Brenet, and I added a steamship galley as well - it looks engine-like. :sweat:


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

stein said:


> Here are some engine room paintings by the French "reporter-illustrator" Albert Brenet, and I added a steamship galley as well - it looks engine-like. :sweat:


Lovely work..thanks

geoff


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Stein ; nice one of the Galley also . Derek


----------

